# canvas totes turning brown in heat press



## freddiegeorgia (May 22, 2010)

I have just started doing heat transfers on canvas totes but I'm finding the heat from the press is discoloring it...turning the canvas a brownish color wherever the heat hits...any feedback?


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Are you using a teflon sheet? I always use a teflon sheet when doing totes or aprons. Have to double the press time, but it doesn't scorch the item.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would say start by adjusting your temp and pressure, if you have scorching then the press temp may be too high. Also make sure you use a teflon sheet as mentioned above. Also note that when pressing items, they do tend to get darker but as they cool, it turns back to the original color.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Grey, why would you have to double the press time (dwell time)? Freddie,When I press totes, I use the instructions for the paper. and use a teflon sheet to protect my tote. They do darken after pressing, but it goes away after sitting awhile. Mike

Just read the date on the post. after posting.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

> why would you have to double the press time


Because I've found that (I use inkjet transfers exclusively), that too often the heat doesn't fully infuse the transfer to the tote when I use a teflon sheet and totes (maybe because the canvas is thicker than most shirts). Double the press time FROM A T-SHIRT prevents this and the teflon sheet prevents discoloring the tote.

As mentioned, sometimes the browning does fade with after cooling, but when you are doing articles on demand, you don't want to explain to the customer that 'it will look good later.' Sometimes I even MIST the bag before pressing... though I know that really goes against the grain of most folks. I MIST a LOT ... sort of like steam ironing ... seems to makes a really clean bright image on the whatever article I'm working with. 

AGAIN ... this is for INKJET transfers.


----------



## ThreadBusiness (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like they are scorching. Use a teflon sheet and try adjusting the temperature. A bit of tweaking and you should get it right


----------



## freddiegeorgia (May 22, 2010)

Thanks to EVERYONE who responded. I am using a larger sheet of Teflon...with a teflon pad inside tote, putting totes in dryer before pressing, using Clearsoft transfer paper for 13 seconds and they are turning out GREAT! Thanks again...everybody.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Just curious as to why you are putting them in the dryer? If it is to remove moisture just hit it with the heat press a few seconds before pressing your transfer.


----------



## freddiegeorgia (May 22, 2010)

Yeah I started doing that when they were turning brown...paranoia...but now just pre-pressing in heat press to get moisture out. My house is very humid....no AC up here in the mtns...except in the room w the heat press.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The dryer is actually a good idea! Canvas bags hold a ton of moisture and you need to dry them out as much as possible before you apply anything to them, especially any type of transfer made for light colored surfaces so the moisture doesn’t get trapped between the transfer and the bag.


----------



## freddiegeorgia (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know...this is my first experience with canvas totes and I love how they're turning out. 
Much appreciated.


----------

